# a litmus test for his candidacy



## Bonjules

Hola todos,
'Litmus test' se usa frequentemente en inglés. Químicamente una cruda prueba de ácido, se usa para denotar una característica o convicción específica la cual sea importante en una situación.
Como: "Abortion became a litmus test for his candidacy". No lo encuentro en ningún lugar. ¿Sugerencias para traducirlo?
Saludos.


----------



## Papalote

Hola, Bonjules

Mira este enlace : http://64.233.179.104/translate_c?hl=es&u=http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Litmus_test_(politics)&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dlitmus%2Btest%26hl%3Des%26lr%3D%26sa%3DG

Traducen litmus test como prueba del tornasol, pregunta que se la hace a un politico y según su respuesta se decide si lo nombran o no.

Espero te ayude.

P


----------



## Bonjules

Gracias, Papalote.
'Prueba de tornasol' parece la traducción correcta de la original reacción química. ¿Pero se usa verdaderamente en español en este sentido figurativo?


----------



## Fernando

Quizás "prueba de fuego".


----------



## Antpax

A mí no me suena que se use normalmente, no sé si cuadra exactamente pero podría valer "prueba de fuego".


----------



## Bonjules

Gracias, Antpax y Fernando.
Probablemente 'prueba de fuego' es lo mejor que tengamos. ¡Saludos!


----------



## Txiri

Here´s another thread on the same question

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=137335&highlight=litmus


----------



## karleix

En España usamos mucho "prueba de fuego", por lo que no veo ningún problema con esta expresión


----------



## Sheriff

Hola.

El problema está en que prueba de fuego significa otra cosa. Ya lo he visto traducido así muchas veces pero está mal.

La prueba de fuego es cuando uno hace bien las cosas aunque esté bajo una fuerte presión o el "bautizo" de uno para demostrar que lo puede hacer bien. Por ejemplo: "Hoy a las 4pm es mi prueba de fuego, a ver si apruebo el exámen de ciencias". 

Pero el "_litmus test_" es otra cosa distinta. Es un juicio de opinión sobre alguien basándose sólo en una característica y descartando las demás. Por lo general los medios usan mucho esa expresión para hablar de jueces a la Corte Suprema de Estados Unidos y el aborto. Si el juez es pro aborto o si es antiaborto, esa única característica es la más importante para algunos a la hora de decidir si se aprueba o no su nombramiento, no importan sus otros atributos como la experiencia, el conocimiento, etc. O sea, "El juez Xxxx no pasó el "_litmus test_" del Congreso y no será magistrado de la Corte Suprema". 

Ésta es la explicación correcta de lo que significa "_litmus test_" pero no sé la traducción!  ¿Hay por allí alguna alma caritativa que sí la sepa? Ya con el concepto claro espero que sea más fácil.

Saludos,


----------



## borgonyon

¿Será "prueba contundente"? Estoy buscando también como traducirlo al español.


----------



## romarsan

Tras leer el mensaje de Sheriff pensé si serviría fue la criba para decidir... Saludos.


----------



## borgonyon

Fuá, Romy, ahora tengo que ir a buscar qué cosa es criba. Ya vuelvo. Después de estos comerciales. No se vaya, ya volvemos.

Ya regresamos. Encontré que *criba* es lo que nosotros llamamos "cerner/cernir".

Muy interesante, podría ser. ¿Habría manera de usar la palabra *prueba* con tal palabra: la prueba de la criba?

Gracias, Romy, siempre aprendo algo nuevo gracias a ti.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

No sé si serviría para este caso la expresión corriente en España de (pasar) la "prueba del algodón"

Aquí está en un contexto político, muy reciente:
http://www.google.es/url?sa=t&sourc...Bev-SqL2s1DHyc1DQ&sig2=A-xde5BJsApGRiaYUzwU3Q
Y en uno económico:
http://www.google.es/url?sa=t&sourc...czV65MPBz3yl-UM3g&sig2=C9EIzXuwMoB2ZOa7OSQ9SA

Y en los foros de WR:
http://www.google.es/url?sa=t&sourc...YddZBVG2gbwKYQx_g&sig2=EVsq3pERKja5iXNdBWnzag

Espero que sirva de ayuda, no sé si se entendería fuera de España


----------



## romarsan

borgonyon said:


> Fuá, Romy, ahora tengo que ir a buscar qué cosa es criba. Ya vuelvo. Después de estos comerciales. No se vaya, ya volvemos.
> 
> Ya regresamos. Encontré que *criba* es lo que nosotros llamamos "cerner/cernir".
> 
> Muy interesante, podría ser. ¿Habría manera de usar la palabra *prueba* con tal palabra: la prueba de la criba?
> 
> Gracias, Romy, siempre aprendo algo nuevo gracias a ti.




Gracias por tus bonitas palabras Borgo, pero creo que Miguel Antonio tiene razón  y quizá no sea el término más adecuado en este contexto, quizá la que propone él o la que han comentado antes "prueba de fuego" o prueba decisiva...


----------



## borgonyon

A ver, a ver, si entiendo como va la cosa. ¿Es la prueba del algodón como cuando el mayordomo se pone los guantes blancos y pasa el dedo por diferentes lugares para ver si se ha limpiado correctamente? Si el guante sigue blanco, se ha pasado la prueba y todo se limpió correctamente. Si el guante tiene manchas de polvo… ¿Por ahí es que va la cosa?


----------



## Miguel Antonio

borgonyon said:


> A ver, a ver, si entiendo como va la cosa. ¿Es la prueba del algodón como cuando el mayordomo se pone los guantes blancos y pasa el dedo por diferentes lugares para ver si se ha limpiado correctamente? Si el guante sigue blanco, se ha pasado la prueba y todo se limpió correctamente. Si el guante tiene manchas de polvo… ¿Por ahí es que va la cosa?


Efectivamente, tal y como explican en el hilo, se originó con un anuncio en televisión de un producto de limpieza, y la frase comercial era "el algodón no engaña".

Saludos

MA


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Fernando said:


> Quizás "prueba de fuego".



O la prueba del agua regia.


----------



## Rodelu

En Uruguay se dice "*la prueba del nueve*" con referencia a un método, a nivel escuela primaria, de verificar multiplicaciones hechas a mano.


----------



## borgonyon

Manuel G. Rey said:


> O la prueba del agua regia


Gracias Manuel, ¡hacía tiempo que no escuchaba de tal cosa! La tenía en algún recoveco de la memoria pero no podía recordar cómo se llamaba.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Rodelu said:


> En Uruguay se dice "*la prueba del nueve*" con referencia a un método, a nivel escuela primaria, de verificar multiplicaciones hechas a mano.



Gracias Rodelu, me has hecho revivir un instante de adolescencia.

P.S.:'La prueba del nueve' también vale para las divisiones.


----------



## Pixie Rose

Talking about the elections that are taking place in Venezuela as I  write, UK TV is talking about them being a 'litmus test' for Chavez. I would probably opt for 'prueba decisiva' in this case.


----------



## duvija

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Gracias Rodelu, me has hecho revivir un instante de adolescencia.
> 
> P.S.:'La prueba del nueve' también vale para las divisiones.


 

Pero la prueba del nueve no es un 'litmus test'.


----------



## Onkayaks

Hola,

Prueba de fuego es una buena traducción. Esta prueba de fuego -ordalía o juicio de Dios- tiene raíces jurídicas en España que proceden de las costumbres visigodas: la ordalía exigía a los acusados someterse a pruebas relacionadas con el fuego: asir hierros candentes, introducir las manos en una hoguera, marchar sobre brasas, etcétera. De sobrevivir a las heridas, se consideraba que Dios lo consideraba inocente y no debía ser objeto de castigo. Aunque la ordalía es una idea alejada de una prueba química basada en un papel reactivo, el sentido es parecido al de "limus test" en su sentida de prueba trascendental y definitiva.


----------



## CristianRR

En Chile podríamos usar la 'prueba de la blancura', proveniente también de un comercial de productos de limpieza (se lavaba ropa blanca manchada usando distintos productos, y obviamente ganaba la marca del comercial). En contextos políticos suele usarse mucho.


----------



## Bonjules

CristianRR said:


> En Chile podríamos usar la 'prueba de la blancura', proveniente también de un comercial de productos de limpieza (se lavaba ropa blanca manchada usando distintos productos, y obviamente ganaba la marca del comercial). En contextos políticos suele usarse mucho.




Ese me suena bien, similar a 'prueba de algodón' que a sido sugerido antiormente. 
'Prueba de fuego' me parece mas si uno puede 'sobrevivir' una situación' ya anticipada y conocida bajo circustancias mucho mas graves od difíciles..
saludos


----------



## ferniel

Después de todo cuanto ha sido dicho, me parece que la traducción más apropiada es "único criterio".
They wished to use his stand about guns as a litmus test for his appointment as a judge.
Ellos deseaban usar su posición con respecto a las armas de fuego como único criterio para su nombramiento como juez.


----------



## Bonjules

Muy bien, ferniel!
Hasta ahora yo creo que tu sugerencia captura la esencia del 'litmus test' lo mejor.
Lo u'nico que considerari'a de an'adir seri'a 'decisivo'
'Criterio u'nico y decisivo'
No tan elegante como 'litmus test', pero sirve.


----------



## Fernoweb

Sheriff said:


> Hola.
> Pero el "_litmus test_" es otra cosa distinta. Es un juicio de opinión sobre alguien basándose sólo en una característica y descartando las demás. Por lo general los medios usan mucho esa expresión para hablar de jueces a la Corte Suprema de Estados Unidos y el aborto. Si el juez es pro aborto o si es antiaborto, esa única característica es la más importante para algunos a la hora de decidir si se aprueba o no su nombramiento, no importan sus otros atributos como la experiencia, el conocimiento, etc. O sea, "El juez Xxxx no pasó el "_litmus test_" del Congreso y no será magistrado de la Corte Suprema".
> 
> Ésta es la explicación correcta de lo que significa "_litmus test_" pero no sé la traducción!  ¿Hay por allí alguna alma caritativa que sí la sepa? Ya con el concepto claro espero que sea más fácil.
> 
> Saludos,



Básicamente creo que hablamos de superar ciertos prejuicios. "El juez Xxxx no superó los prejuicios del congreso...". No hay una frase hecha en castellano similar a "litmus test"


----------



## Mariquiparacristo

Yo diría "la vara de medir", es el estándar según el cual se mide/juzga lo demás.


----------



## jasminasul

O criterio decisorio. 
Para mí prueba del algodón y prueba de fuego son diferentes.
Why is a position on the war in Ukraine *the litmus test for who gets to have a voic*e and who does not; why should a position on Ukraine justify censorship.


----------



## Ballenero

Quizás cada caso puede admitir mejor unas u otras pero considero que casi todas (alguna no la conocía) las que se han sugerido pueden valer para litmus test.
Prueba de fuego.
Prueba del algodón.
Vara de medir.

Y añado: piedra de toque

Y otras formas que no son expresiones establecidas, simplemente un sustantivo y un adjetivo, como:
criterio, fundamento, razón, condición…
único, decisivo, concluyente…


----------



## franzjekill

En esta nota del diario El País de España, del año 2018, que trata sobre los crímenes de lesa humanidad en Venezuela y del insólito, para el autor, permiso otorgado por los Países Bajos para que el representante venezolano, sancionado por la Unión Europea por violación a los derechos humanos, pudiera entrar en La Haya, decidieron llamarlo "test de Litmus", cosa que me parece muy razonable:

_"Ello ha causado que el sistema internacional no solo esté plagado de doble estándares, aceptables dentro de ciertos parámetros, sino que se halle en proceso franco de erosión. El test de Litmus de esta desafortunada realidad vuelve a ser Venezuela". _


----------



## Ballenero

franzjekill said:


> En esta nota del diario El País de España, del año 2018, que trata sobre los crímenes de lesa humanidad en Venezuela y del insólito, para el autor, permiso otorgado por los Países Bajos para que el representante venezolano, sancionado por la Unión Europea por violación a los derechos humanos, pudiera entrar en La Haya, decidieron llamarlo "test de Litmus", cosa que me parece muy razonable:
> 
> _"Ello ha causado que el sistema internacional no solo esté plagado de doble estándares, aceptables dentro de ciertos parámetros, sino que se halle en proceso franco de erosión. El test de Litmus de esta desafortunada realidad vuelve a ser Venezuela". _


El diario El País es de España pero ese artículo corresponde a la sección de América y está escrito por alguien que trabaja en la universidad de Georgetown y que escribe libros en inglés.

Ahora bien, o yo no lo entiendo o no está usando la expresión de forma acertada. 
No me parece que encaje el significado que se ha explicado con lo que está diciendo.
Probablemente conoce la expresión porque la habrá oido en inglés y tratando de ser original o creativo, la introduce en su artículo aunque de manera desafortunada porque no tiene ningún sentido tal y como está.


----------



## franzjekill

Que corresponda a la sección de América y esté escrito por alguien que domina el inglés, en lo que a mí concierne, no es relevante. La nota está bien redactada por alguien que a todas luces tiene como idioma nativo el español. Puede que sea completamente bilingue, pero no invalida lo primero. Es un concepto propio de los Estados Unidos, así que veo acertado que haya elegido nombrarlo como lo hizo. No es el caso de algo para lo que ya tengamos un término establecido, asentado, en español.

En cuanto a por qué lo utiliza, está, para mí, claro por el contexto. Habla un par de oraciones antes en el párrafo de dobles estándares en ciertos organismos internacionales a la hora de juzgar los crímenes de lesa humanidad. De acuerdo al autor, la "prueba" de ver si existe esa doble vara de medir es la respuesta en los hechos que dan esos actores diplomáticos ante las violaciones a los derechos humanos, torturas y ejecuciones, en países como Venezuela, con regímenes con los cuales algunos de esos políticos o diplomáticos simpatizan por razones ideológicas. Está implícito que, de acuerdo al autor, el gobierno de Países Bajos, o sus diplomáticos, fallaron "el test" o "la prueba".


----------

